# Bad reciever?



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok heres the question,i have a new futaba reciever and a duratrax intellispeed fwd/rev speed controller heres what went down drove my new tamiya keen hawk for the first time in over a year.(Yes its a shelf queen) but nonetheless the first time in over a year.What happened was i HAD reverse and drove it around with no problem but got stuck on a hill so went to reverse it and nothing.I pushed it off the hill and drove it again and tried reverse and nothing i then turned it off checked the wiring and all looked ok now i plugged the battery in and it died, dead, nothing brought it home to the bench and still nothing.Only till i tried to turn on the esc on and off repeadily till it came back on with no reverse i then swapped the reciever with an old one and it works (comes on every time mind you)but the new reciever will not is it possible the reciever damaged the reverse function?Let me know its driving me nuts!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like either the newer reciever is bad, or it could be the pins are dirty in it( what the esc. plugs into. It could de corrosion on the rec. circut board. 
A toothbrush will sometimes fix it or it could be metalic dirt (conductive) in the bottom of the rec. case.

In other words it is quite likely the reciever. 
It could be buildup ( from sitting) in the esc. plug also.

I've had things like this happen more times than I care to remember. LOL
I would just make sure the rec is clean on the inside & if the old one works use it.

If the newer one is new & you can return it. Then 
I would get another.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Its past the warranty but even with a whole different esc and hooking it up to the new reciever it wont come on only if i flip the switch repeadily i did everything under the sun to it checked solder connections,etc no dice.But the new esc (the one that it was originally hooked up to) had reverse before this problem happened.And now it has no reverse i did the set up more times than i can count even on the old reciever it comes on every time now but no reverse.
Its a duratrax auto sport esc and the reciever is a futaba R152JE.


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

I would open the case of the esc and inspect the area where the receiver wire attaches to the ESC circuit board. Look for loose soldering, damaged wire, so on. Those solder joints are very small and break often. It just happened to a buddy of mine.


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, you said you tried a different ESC, I guess that rules my above comment out. Sounds like a bad receiver...lol.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

It still sucks i cant get the reverse to work it must of got damaged when the reciever went but im not sure.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I would still check the receiver wires coming off the ESC board I just opened a blown Kyosho PERFEX ESC and they're very weak solder joints - I know you said it's a shelf queen but I'd check everything I could.. of coarse the ESC probably wouldn't work if one of them wires was broken

maybe check the transmitter out maybe a bad connection in it??

also what receiver is it? just a exact replacement for the transmitter or a different model rec.?

also does the ESC have a reverse lock out? like a Traxxas ESC has profiles- race mode 100% forward 100% brake 0% reverse is an example..


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

No completely different reciever, reset the esc and followed the instructions but no dice,tried different transmitter everything under the sun but i dont see a lockout for the reverse just not sure whats up with it.


----------

